# [SOLVED + AMD64] Problème avec nspluginwrapper

## MasterPrenium

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je suis depuis peu (c'est à dire hier) passé à gentoo 64 bits, étant utilisateur de gentoo 32 bits depuis un bon moment, je me suis dit, ayant un processeur gérant 64bits autant tester.

J'ai donc comme tout le monde un problème avec flash, mon ami google et le forum m'a aidé à trouver qu'il fallait utiliser "nspluginwrapper" ce que j'ai tenté

J'ai suivis le guide http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Flash_9_and_Firefox

Le problème est le suivant :

```
# emerge --ask nspluginwrapper

....

 * Auto installing 32bit plugins...

/usr/lib64/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer.bin: /usr/lib64/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer.bin: cannot execute binary file

/usr/lib64/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer.bin: /usr/lib64/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer.bin: cannot execute binary file

/usr/lib64/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer.bin: /usr/lib64/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer.bin: cannot execute binary file

```

```
# nspluginwrapper -v -a -i

Auto-install plugins from /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins

Looking for plugins in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins

/usr/lib64/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer.bin: /usr/lib64/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer.bin: cannot execute binary file

Auto-install plugins from /usr/lib64/mozilla/plugins

Looking for plugins in /usr/lib64/mozilla/plugins

/usr/lib64/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer.bin: /usr/lib64/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer.bin: cannot execute binary file
```

```
#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

...

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=y

...
```

```
# uname -a

Linux MasteRock 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 #8 SMP Sun Apr 27 19:57:15 CEST 2008 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU @ 2.66GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

Version de GCC : x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.0

Vraisemblement je ne peut pas exécuter  /usr/lib64/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer.bin malgré que l'émulation d'IA32 soit activée dans le kernel

Auriez-vous une idée de comment résoudre ce problème??

Merci d'avance  :Smile: Last edited by MasterPrenium on Sun Apr 27, 2008 7:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MasterPrenium

Je penses avoir trouver la solution

Cela semble fonctionner

Il faut mettre IA32_AOUT en Module et non en dur ...

étrange mais bon

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

As-tu mis le support pour 32 bits dans ton kernel ? et es-tu en profile "multilib" ?

Sinon, je viens d'essayer swfdec-mozilla et ça marche relativement bien, en 64 bits.

(je pense passer à no-multilib ces jours-ci, et utiliser un chroot 32 bits pour les softs à la skype, et ainsi avoir les libs 32 bits à jour)

----------

## MasterPrenium

Ba oé j'avais mis le support 32 bits dans le kernel en dur et çà ne marchait pas, et je suis en multilib.

Pour que çà marche j'ai mis :CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=m au lieu de CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=y. 

Etrange mais çà marche ....

----------

## geekounet

 *MasterPrenium wrote:*   

> Ba oé j'avais mis le support 32 bits dans le kernel en dur et çà ne marchait pas, et je suis en multilib.
> 
> Pour que çà marche j'ai mis :CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=m au lieu de CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=y. 
> 
> Etrange mais çà marche ....

 

Ce truc là, t'aurais même pas besoin de le mettre du tout, le format a.out n'est plus utilisé depuis très longtemps, remplacé par le format ELF.  :Smile: 

----------

## MasterPrenium

ba alors .... je comprends pas pourquoi çà ne marchait pas ^^

----------

